# Do you recognise this man? Dog-on-dog attack



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This man left the scene of a fatal dog attack after giving a false name and address

Savage dog tore tiny terrier Daisy to death in front of horrified onlookers: So who is the cowardly owner who gave a fake name before fleeing? | Mail Online

His off-lead akita savaged a tiny yorkshire terrier so badly that she had to be put to sleep. The dog attacked the sleeping yorkie without any provocation.

If anyone recognises him, please go to the police. Who knows what he will allow his dog to do next.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It could indeed have been a small child, what a shocking story; what a dear little dog.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How dreadful, my heart goes out to the owners.

I don't agree with the comments "it could have been a child" or "large dogs see small dogs as squirrels", my experience with dogs is that, a dog aggressive dog is just that and poses no threat or danger to a child or person (under normal circumstances) and I have found small dogs are seen as puppies.

Personally I wouldn't own an aggressive dog whether it be dog aggressive or people aggressive nor do I understand why anyone would want to. These owners should get off their [email protected] and train their dog, either my joinging classes or seeing a behaviourist. 

Some breeds may have a tendancy to be dog aggressive ie Staffies. Owners should take responsibility which is three fold, get your puppy/dog from a good and reputable breeder who breeds from good stock inluding temperament whereby reducing this trait. Then take the dog for training to socialise the dog and minimise risk. Even then imo all owners should keep their dog on a lead, it is a legal requirement dogs are kept on leads on the Street (public highway), not many people know that. 

People should know the dog laws before getting a dog. You can't drive a car without knowing the highway code.

I am infuritated when I read children have been attacked and killed and dogs being attacked and killed - sorry but it really isn't good enough "Responsible Dog Ownership" is the key.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor little dog, I do hope this man is caught, surely someone will recognise him, and his dog
So sorry for the owner too, she will have this image in her mind for ever


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

He was recognised and csught - got a slap on the wrist and the dog has to be muzzled in public.

TBH the fact that he had an off-lead dog in a town centre, causing the death of another dog, and then LIED to try to escape the consequences to my mind means he should have been hammered with a huge fine at least.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

lostbear said:


> He was recognised and csught - got a slap on the wrist and the dog has to be muzzled in public.
> 
> TBH the fact that he had an off-lead dog in a town centre, causing the death of another dog, and then LIED to try to escape the consequences to my mind means he should have been hammered with a huge fine at least.


To my way of thinking he should have had to pay for damages, Court fees, and banned from owning dogs.

If a dog attacks and kills a person all the above plus a prison sentence for manslaughter at the very least, at the end of the day you know your dog and if you have an aggressive dog that imo is premeditated murder. I know the owners don't do the deed but a dog is a lethal weapon in the wrong hands.

As for the law its a joke.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The law is an ass, he should have had a very heavy fine and paid compensation to the people whos dog was killed, I know it wont bring the dog back, but should have been taken out o0f his pocket where it hurts most, also a separate punishment for just having the dog off a lead, 
banned from owning a dog


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sskmick said:


> To my way of thinking he should have had to pay for damages, Court fees, and banned from owning dogs.
> 
> If a dog attacks and kills a person all the above plus a prison sentence for manslaughter at the very least, at the end of the day you know your dog and if you have an aggressive dog that imo is premeditated murder. I know the owners don't do the deed but a dog is a lethal weapon in the wrong hands.
> 
> As for the law its a joke.


TBH he would get harsher treatment if he was caught with a dog that had fleas or worms, and that is a fact. He would get court costs, community service, disqualification from keeping the brute of a dog...and the rest. Like you correctly say, sskmick, the law is an ass.:mad2:


----------

